# Brute 650 SRA Carb Cleaning



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everyone as you can tell I am new to this site, but I have a problem. I've got a 2005 650 Brute with only 259 miles on it so it sits a lot. Well I have got some bad gas in it and it is running rough and sputtering. I have tried some of the things that I've seen on here to clean the carbs on the the bike, but I think it is time to take them off and clean them. 

Does anyone have a pdf version of that section of the manual? I can't really afford to take it to the shop and I have the tools and ability to do it myself. I would just like something to guide me through the process. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

BTW it is bone stock.

Thanks, 
Drew


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have that section. let me find it. it's posted somewhere in another thread.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here it is


here you go. This is the whole fuel system chapter. Covers carbs to fuel pump.


----------



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

That is what I needed!! Thank you!!! Any words of advice from those of you that are much more experienced than I?? I would be grateful. Thanks, Drew


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

When doing carb work, cleanliness is manditory. Also have a big place to work and lay everything out as you take it apart, that will make reassembly a lot easier. Just take your time, follow the manual, and be sure to keep up with all the parts. Nothing is worse than almost getting done and realize you lose a small special screw or something else. Lesson learned the hard way.

Greg G


----------



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks. Any other tips are welcome!!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Do not forget the chokes. make sure the plungers are really clean and polished they stick often, and lube the cables.


----------



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

I got into it tonight and ran into some issues. First of all, I couldn't get the screws that hold the choke plates undone without stripping them so I left them be. I also couldn't get the carb bowls off. Each carb had 2 of the 4 screws stuck and the screws started to strip. So I was able to get the diaprhams out and clean all of those areas and they slide well. I also cleaned out all other things out that I could get to, I put it back together and the problem is better, but still exists. I believe that my main jet is plugged. my pilots are clean. 

It idles good what not, the problem is that under a load it wants to spit and sputter. Any ideas on what to do to free up those screws on the float bowls? I thought about making a groove with the dremel and trying to get them out. Any help would be great!!! 

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I sloted mine with a dremel. They are pretty soft screws.Actually every screw and bolt in theses things are soft. Just remember to use the torc specs whenever possible and do not overtighten anything or they will either strip or break off.


----------



## drewj323 (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the bowls off and the front float was stuck and there was a lot of nasty varnish in there. I also cleaned all the jets and can see light through them. So far so good. My question is does anyone know the sizes of the screws that hold the carb bowls on and the choke plates? I am going to replace them with hex heads and would like to know the sizes. I cant see putting the same weak screws in there. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

if noone knows you can take them to the hardware store and match them. find a nut that fits and that will tell you. im sure somone here knows though.


----------

